# Explain this



## CynicalCirno (May 11, 2010)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InBXu-iY7cw[/yt]



This song is so homosexual.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 11, 2010)

Video wont display on my computer...


----------



## Duality Jack (May 11, 2010)

You got the link setup wrong op.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> [yt]InBXu-iY7cw[/yt]


Fix'd. Even though embedding is disabled :B


----------



## Kanin (May 11, 2010)

It was the time period. A lot of people were gay as hell.


----------



## pheonix (May 11, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> It was the time period. A lot of people were gay as hell.


 
And moreso aren't now?


----------



## Kanin (May 11, 2010)

pheonix said:


> And moreso aren't now?



People now are gay, but not THAT gay. XD


----------



## pheonix (May 11, 2010)

Lord Kanin said:


> People now are gay, but not THAT gay. XD


 
You should visit Wilton manners in Broward county down here. I ate a burger that had lesbian in the name at an uber gay resturant. :3


----------



## Slyck (May 11, 2010)

[yt]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SjiP57ma0yY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SjiP57ma0yY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]



Meadow said:


> Video wont display on my computer...



That is a good thing.


----------

